# Advice on My 75 Gallon Aquascaping



## DragonFishKeeper (Sep 10, 2018)

Basically, I just want some comments/suggestions for my tank. It's a work in progress, and it's also my first tank. It will have a group of Bolivian rams (so I definitely need some line of sight breakers on the bottom), and it currently has Honey Gouramis and Kuhli Loaches. I'll be getting some schooling fish as well, probably some neon tetras and rasboras. It's a low light tank. Any ideas and constructive criticism would be appreciated. I'd also love some ideas for a low light plant that looks kind of like a Dwarf Rosette.

Here's the picture, just copy and paste the link (I couldn't figure out the photo thing):

file:///C:/Users/corie/OneDrive/Pictures/IMG_20180911_164836014.jpg

Oh yeah, I'm also planning on adding a small piece of driftwood on the left side of the tank, but it's currently in the Quarantine Tank with some Peacock Gudgeons.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Your pic doesn't work for me.


----------



## DragonFishKeeper (Sep 10, 2018)

Weird. It works for me, but I think that it only works if I'm signed in to my account.

Here, does this work?










Looking at it a bit, I think that maybe I need more plants.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes your pic now shows up, thanks.


----------

